# Todays buy - '53 ladies Panther



## mickeyc (Jan 14, 2014)

I had posted this bike from the Flint MI. Craig's list, wound up going to get it myself today.  Needs a bit of a shine up, don't you agree?  Serial number puts it at March '53. and it's a red and ? Panther.  I noticed the skip tooth on it too.  It's supposed to have chrome fenders and wheels, correct?  Going to snow here tonight, so I've got something to do now.

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice pic Mike... yea it takes the Rocket Ray.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 14, 2014)

I think I'm going to tackle the clean up on this one.  Can anyone send me a picture of the correct fender light?  Hope it's not one of the "impossibles".

Mike


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice bike Mike. You should fix it up for your wife.  She can ride with you when you take the B6 out.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 14, 2014)

Mike, you need a Delta Rocket Ray. They have been bringing an avg. of $150 on ebay lately. Lot of people looking for them. Here's a Panther I cleaned up for my wife for reference. She has the Phantom rear rack and tailight. Good Luck with the cleanup, post some progress pics!  Tim


----------



## jd56 (Jan 14, 2014)

mike....these springer panthers are very comfy...the wife will love it...and thanks bri...got a fork in matching red on its way....lockable no less
and very nice tim!!!


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.  It is my intention to fix it up for the wife so we can hit the trails together, me on my B6.  Now I'll have to sell her '63 Hollywood I just finished.

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 14, 2014)

*One snag...*

Can someone help with this please.  Trying to remove the pedals...they are not marked L & R for the thread type.  The right one came off fine. "lefty loosey", but the left defies movement in either direction.  Before I get out the sledge hammer, can someone enlighten me as to which way to unscrew this?
     Another question, is the skip tooth arrangement normal on this year Panther?

Almost completely stripped down now.

Mike


----------



## jkent (Jan 14, 2014)

The left is reverse thread pattern.
If it's not moving let it soak in some wd-40 or something like that for a while and try again in reverse.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 14, 2014)

Skiptooth was stock on the Heavyweight Panthers. I second soaking the pedal threads. I've had decent luck with Liquid Wrench. Patience also helps. Soaking overnight never hurt. And if it wasn't answered previously, it should have chrome rims.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jd56 (Jan 15, 2014)

Pedal removal...I always remember someone telling me the forward motion of the pedals when riding is designed to tighten the pedals.
Always loosen by turning toward the rear wheel.
I have a dead blow that I use on the stubborn pedals.
Also if these are Schwinn stamped pedals then sometimes the left or right identifier might be on the edge of the stud side rather than on the end as typically seen.

Good luck with the resto!...I can't resist but here mine with a little extra green added.






Just realised that I have a better reference picture of the red / orange panther....one of my newest addition.
Added the tires and a chromed Rocket Ray. Yours should be red.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 15, 2014)

The two tone green is one of my favorite colors. This one used to be mine.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 15, 2014)

Super pretty bikes guys, thanks for the encouragement to make mine look as good.

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 15, 2014)

*Pedal finally off*

I had to heat the sprocket arm and beat the crap out of the wrench to move it a quarter of an inch, more heat, beat the wrench, another quarter inch....etc.  The threads look fine and I had soaked it for over a day.  No idea why it was so stubborn.  No harm though, not even to the wrench.

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 19, 2014)

*Grip colors?*

The grips on this bike appear to be white.  Would that be correct?  If so, I'm going to leave them alone, just clean them, as they are really stuck.

mike


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 19, 2014)

I use a heat gun for those really stuck on grips, works great!


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 19, 2014)

*Blow dryer?*

Would the wife's blow dryer work?

Mike


----------



## 2psps (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful bike. 

Sent from my LG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 19, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Would the wife's blow dryer work?
> 
> Mike




lol, maybe, couldn't hurt to give it a shot!


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> The grips on this bike appear to be white.  Would that be correct?  If so, I'm going to leave them alone, just clean them, as they are really stuck.
> 
> mike




pretty sure they were red on that color combo Mike.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for that.

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2014)

Tim the Skid said:


> pretty sure they were red on that color combo Mike.




had that bike also, my grips were red too.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 20, 2014)

*helo  all   peddle removal*

when removing   peddles on   bicycles  turn them up side  down on the handlebars and seat   the peddles will allways  turn towards  the  front wheel  both sides put the peddle  wrench on  and  turn it  towards the  front  wheel  it will come 0off  with a little  work  and pb  blaster  sold at wallmart  the best  stuff they ever made   for tightt  peddles and bolts  chucksoldbikes 0on the cabe  or cpcsps@yahoo.com  thak u


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 20, 2014)

Compressed air works well for grip removal. Shoot air in the hole of one grip

while plugging the other one. They slip right off.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 20, 2014)

Cool tip...thanks.

Mike


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 21, 2014)

I've had better luck than the compressed air by inserting thin awl between the grip and the handlebar, then squirting some PB Blaster along the awl.

Here's the page from a '53 Schwinn catalog that describes both the boys and girls Panthers.  The picture confirms what was said earlier about the Delta Ray headlamp.  

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1953_01a.html


----------



## tailhole (Jan 23, 2014)

I like ladies frames, they ride nice and are oh so easy to get on and off.  I predict these old gals will make a huge come back in the next 10 years.  I know I'll ride one in my golden years.


----------

